# Meet my Boys



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Some of you might know me as Crazy4sinbad off of UHB. 

Anyway. I thought i had better introduce you to my two boys, Sinbad and Barney.

Sinbad, is a 32 year old Welsh Cob D x Anglo Arab gelding.

Barney (we, unfortuantley don't own him, just look after him) is a 40 something, New Forest x everything (i think he has some Welsh Pony, TB, Arab and Appaloosa in him) gelding. He's had a bit of a bad life, and is partially blind. He was extremely mistrustful when he first arrived, but i', gaining his trust.

Anyway, i have about 10 billion pictures of them, so i apologize for the ridiculous amount of photos. 

Sinbad-

































































Barney


















































Well, thats my boys!
We also used to look after a Shetland, for over a year, called Hamish, but he moved a few months ago.


























Sorry if my pictures deformed your pages, or were too big.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

omg, hey!!!!!!!! it's me Dani off uhb! I missed sinbad and hamish!!!!awwwww, they are so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

40 something? Wow ! They look like really sweet boys, well cared for and loved


----------



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

i have never heard of horses that age.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Your boys look like tons of fun! 
Oh to finally find someone who could possibly match my obsession for taking pictures of the horses :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, I love the name Hamish for a Shetland, that's good Especially like your gray, he looks like a kind horse.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Crazy4Sinbad! It's Jenny V. from UHB. Darling pics of Sinbad, Barney, and Hamish. I love the name Hamish. Dad gum, I need to put up pics of Texas & Misty on here. I know how you feel about lots of pics. I've got an enormous folder of horse pics, and I've only got two!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

They look really cute!!

Wow, they are still going strong at that age! good work.

There a bit on the thin side and yes i know there old but there's not really an exuse for it :? 

anyways not my problem i supose. :roll:


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I would rather you didn't comment on their weight. I know you mean well but...

Some of the pictures of Sinbad, where ones of him coming out of last winter (picture 3). He was dropping weight all through winter, and coming into spring, we really thought we were going to lose him.
He's well fed, he's fed Spillers Senior Conditioning Mix and Alpha Oil A chaff (both fatty, vit rich feeds). He's old (veterns do have trouble putting on and keeping weight just so you know) and he has regular check ups from the vet. 
I know he's a bit of a skinny malinky, but he's a good weight now, and he has a thick rug for the winter, and of course, he'll be fed sugar beet and hay when it gets colder.

Barney, he was skinny when he came to us in April, but he's MUCH better now. He's laminitic, so during the summer, he had to be penned up during the day. He's put loads of weight on, now, and has a little pot belly.

You're right to be concerned, but their age is kind of an excuse, its hard keeping weight on a 32 year old and 40 something.
Sorry if i came across rude, i understand your concern. Their both happy, healthy boys.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

they look like such sweeties
post some more pics = )


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha! Ok, if you insist!
Here are some mroe recent ones of The Boys. =]]









^^ Barney Eye <3








^ Sinbad, looking all glowy and smexy








^ Barnabee Nose








^ Mawww. He's still a little bit spooky of the camera. You have to get him on a good day.








^ Funny Mark on his back. Its a pair of lips i thinks.








^ Aww! Mon pwetty boy.








^ Haha! Getting down to roll. He's all legs.








^ Whit a nosey Barnes.








^ Oooh. Artisticness.








^ Too cute for words.








^ I LOVE this pic! <3








^ What a plonker! Shim Shim. 








^ Begging for a polo. Scrounger.








^ SHMILE! Cheeeesness.








^^ :mrgreen: 








^ Nah nha nah BATHORSE!
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/My boys- Summer-Autum/SP_A3244_044.jpg
^ Hewo down there.








^ Sugared pink nose.








^ Donkey. He was alseep.








^ He looks so ponyish here.








^ Oooh. Arabness.








^ Wild pony. <3


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

ADORABLE!!

you should enter the one you titled "artisticness" in the photo competition


----------

